# hunting videos for the beginer



## brownie (Mar 5, 2010)

im looking for videos that focus more on tips for starting yote hunting. i like watching yotes get shot as much as anyone but as im new tothe sport id like to gain as much knowledge as i can. would also like to learn more about skining.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would say that the best I have found is the calling all coyotes by randy anderson and randys mastering the art. He gives lots of tips and explains what and why he's doing it. Hope this helps


----------

